# Some shots from the local Zoo



## camlars (Oct 14, 2012)

The Forest Spirit


----------



## camlars (Oct 14, 2012)

Family Portrait


----------



## camlars (Oct 14, 2012)

Look into my eyes


----------



## Ew (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow.... Only looking on mob device - but I'd swear that is artwork and not a photograph! Great shot! I love to see images which make one pause and think / wonder.


----------



## DanoPhoto (Oct 14, 2012)

WOW! Great composition. #1 is Super Zen and #3 is mesmerizing.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## axeri (Oct 14, 2012)

uau! Great. I also love 1 and 3. Did you shoot them with a powershot?


----------



## axeri (Oct 14, 2012)

axeri said:


> uau! Great. I also love 1 and 3. Did you shoot them with a powershot?



I just realized the powershot is some description of a beginner? OK.


----------



## camlars (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

The first one was shot with a 5D Mark II with the 24-105L, the two others with 5D Mark III, 70-200 f2.8 IS Mk II ( the family portrait was with an 2.0 Extender Mk III also).

Here is one more:

The Philosopher


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonderful captures..... I especially like the peacock and the lion.... the peacock is kind of hypnotizing....


----------



## Menace (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovely shots. Love the first one ;D


----------



## KimH (Oct 14, 2012)

VERY nice!

The peacock is for the wall, simply art - nothing less.!.!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 14, 2012)

As a wild cat fanatic (and zoo lover) myself, I really like the lion - unique pose. The first one of the lemur is also hilarious - looks just like he is meditating. Of course the peacock is great too as everyone has said. Free roaming peacocks are good for photos, it is just a pet peeve of mine as a zoo docent and frequent zoo traveller that most zoos have them. They are native to India so it drives me nuts seeing them wandering through the Africa or South America section of a zoo. (Not that it has anything to do with your photo, which is fantastic).


----------



## anand (Oct 15, 2012)

like the Forest Spirit.


----------



## camlars (Oct 15, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> As a wild cat fanatic (and zoo lover) myself, I really like the lion - unique pose.



The big cats are a lot of fun when they are in a cooperative mood. Here is another one:

Lick it!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2012)

And where exactly is this local zoo?


----------



## vlad (Oct 28, 2012)

camlars said:


> The Forest Spirit



Wow, that is awesome! It's just begging for an inspiration quote on the right there


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice pics!

From KL Zoo Negara, Malaysia


----------



## camlars (Nov 1, 2012)

MrFotoFool said:


> And where exactly is this local zoo?



The photos are from "Kristiansand Dyrepark" in the southern part of Norway. http://www.dyreparken.no

It is a really nice zoo, and just a 35 minute drive from where I live. I often go there with the wife as an alternative to going for a walk somewhere else. Even after 30+ visits over the last few years there is still something interesting to see every time.

Edit: I also got some more Zoo shots at http://www.500px.com/lars5 if you want to take a look.


----------

